# Wall hung American Standard wall mounted leak



## pchuckie

I have 700 wall hung American Standard toilets in the building "prison" I work in. At any one time a dozen of them are leaking from the wax ring/neoprene. In the past we'd change out the gaskets and it would work for a while. Some of the fixtures that were really bad we tried loosening the no hub on the drain side of the carrier and forcing the short nipple into the wax ring. That did the trick on several of them, but I have one that is still leaking. This problem child has the carrier mounted a little farther off the wall than any of our other toilets. When weight is put on the toilet you can see the carrier flexing much more than any other toilet I've seen. If anyone has any ideas to stop the leak please advise.


----------



## Airgap

Try adjusting the ABS nipple by screwing it farther into the carrier. 

Also, if you're going to stay around the forum you might want to make a intro and tell us about yourself.


----------



## Ron

Yes give us an intro.


----------



## SewerRatz

I wouldn't use the wax rings, Go out and get the Zurn Neo-Seal. They work the best. Also on the Neo-seal box has the proper adjustments for the carrier bolts. 

I had one where I was adjusting the nuts on the bolts off the wall and made it all nice and square, and it leaked like a sieve. I decided to take all my measurements off the carrier nipple to set the nuts on the bolts. Set the water closet, it had a 1 ½" gap on the right side from the wall and only a ¼" gap on the left side, but no leaks at all. So the trouble was the was was not square with the carrier.


----------



## pchuckie

Neo-seals are what we've used a couple times.

The next time I go to that unit I'm gonna check for square.


----------



## Airgap

The nipples will also get hairline cracks that'll leak too. Especially if it's out of square like SR said. You'll think it's the seal but its actually a crack.


----------



## UnclogNH

Probably crack in nipple. Done jobs in prisons before It will leak again these people some I hate to say are animals will purposely break everything. Flush sheets, shirts, pillow case town the toilet.:furious: Hated working in there only good thing was guard made some carry the machine. Probably stealing the bolts to make a shank.


----------



## Plumberman

They make a toilet jack for wall hung water closets that keeps them from "flexing" when a lot of weight is sitting on them. Its bolts to the bottom two rods and rests on the floor at the front of the toilet.


----------



## U&I Plumber

Plumberman said:


> They make a toilet jack for wall hung water closets that keeps them from "flexing" when a lot of weight is sitting on them. Its bolts to the bottom two rods and rests on the floor at the front of the toilet.


This can also be accomplished with uni-strut inside the wall in the same manner as you describe only it stays hidden, just pre-load the toilet bolts a tad and tighten the strut good.


----------



## Plumberman

U&I Plumber said:


> This can also be accomplished with uni-strut inside the wall in the same manner as you describe only it stays hidden, just pre-load the toilet bolts a tad and tighten the strut good.


Never seen that one before.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Well hung american? WTH is going on here!?!??!:blink:


----------



## leak1

Thats What She Said!!!!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

leak1 said:


> Thats What She Said!!!!!


 

I actually never had that problem. 


I was like the fun meal that when you open the bag and realize not only the toy is missing, but half the fries are there out of the small packet and the damn cheeseburger is missing the cheese. 


Tell me counseling is working at this point folks. Tell ME!


----------



## user823

Roast Duck said:


> Well hung american? WTH is going on here!?!??!:blink:


When I lived in Ca. there was a garage door company called "Well hung door co.", we always made fun of them calling them Well hung door men!:laughing: They did a lot of business in the San Francisco area.


----------



## U&I Plumber

Plumberman said:


> Never seen that one before.


I learned that from a Journeyman out of Denver, hella plumber with a scrapbook to back up his stories, he passed on a couple years ago.

He was HELL on apprentices but very knowledgable.


----------



## undispised

we get this problem at the hospital i work for all the time if your carrier flexes youll get a leak thats for sure,those carrier are a pain to get tight.neo-seal ,silicone,does the trick


----------



## Plumberman

undispised said:


> we get this problem at the hospital i work for all the time if your carrier flexes youll get a leak thats for sure,those carrier are a pain to get tight.neo-seal ,silicone,does the trick


 
See post #8. Hospitals are where we installed them.


----------

